
Ask HN: How would you build a prototype in 2020? - frenchie4111
I have a few ideas, and I want to build a few working prototypes. I&#x27;ve been looking around, and trying to figure out how to get there fastest.<p>What technologies would you use to slap together a working prototype?
======
0xy
Consider create-react-app and Prisma for a basic CRUD application. If you need
advanced or enterprise-y features, you will outgrow Prisma quickly.

If you have used VTL before and are comfortable with it, AWS AppSync is also
worth a look. Particularly if you can make use of AWS' auth solution.

Those will get you to something basic fast.

------
ov_ov
is it a hardware of a software prototype?

~~~
frenchie4111
Software primarily, but I am interested in an answer for both

